# Incel twin brothers ascend just in time for college



## hoodmaxxnigga (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Disabledcel (Apr 3, 2020)

Anything to do with teeth makes me squirm


----------



## JeremyMeeks (Apr 3, 2020)

hoodmaxxnigga said:


>




could double penetrate those nostrils with two massive cocks


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Apr 3, 2020)

I am so happy for them. Very emotional when he took it off ngl. Also wtf, nails straight into ur head? Fuck that shit lol


----------



## Casadonis (Apr 3, 2020)

mUh tHeY dIdnT mEw eNoUgh

inb4 all the reality denying, "oral posture is 100% of looks" fags get in here


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Apr 3, 2020)

They still are ugly


----------



## hoodmaxxnigga (Apr 3, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> They still are ugly


They improved to low tier normies and you can still slay in college being low tier


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Apr 3, 2020)

hoodmaxxnigga said:


> They improved to low tier normies and you can still slay in college being low tier


They will not slay


----------



## hoodmaxxnigga (Apr 3, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> They will not slay


they could probably tag-team some whore


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Apr 3, 2020)

Wtf, is it just me or they look worse? Their noses shrek tier wide, as well as their protruding lower jaw halo is gone. Literally the only good features they had is now invisible jfl


----------



## john2 (Apr 3, 2020)

hoodmaxxnigga said:


> They improved to low tier normies and you can still slay in college being low tier


Wtf is this cope.


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Apr 3, 2020)

JeremyMeeks said:


> could double penetrate those nostrils with two massive cocks


TBH they could rapemaxx with being twins and all....


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Apr 3, 2020)

it makes me so happy when people are happy abt improvements in their life. obviously they weren't in this for cosmetic purposes (still death tier eyes lol), but being able to bite and chew properly for the first time must be an insanely good feeling.


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Apr 3, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> it makes me so happy when people are happy abt improvements in their life. obviously they weren't in this for cosmetic purposes (still death tier eyes lol), but being able to bite and chew properly for the first time must be an insanely good feeling.


who cares if you still cant bite or chew a pussy. food is cope.


----------



## Uncle Sam (Apr 3, 2020)

hoodmaxxnigga said:


> they could probably tag-team some whore


cope


----------



## dogeatsgrass (Apr 3, 2020)

why m i still a greycel ? I made 500 posts. niggah what


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 3, 2020)

john2 said:


> Wtf is this cope.


Normies can def slay in college (i’m still hs but i imagine its same) if good body or status, prefarably both


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 4, 2020)

Who cares about slaying, any looks improvement is a life improvement. Good results imo. Could mean the difference between inceldom and having 1 ltr during college very easily tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 4, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Who cares about slaying, any looks improvement is a life improvement. Good results imo. Could mean the difference between inceldom and having 1 ltr during college very easily tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 4, 2020)

I love seeing looksmax ascension videos like these. They did ascend hard, they will definitely get better treatment by other people because an adequate jaw alignment makes you be perceived as more intelligent. 

They look like they're tall too, so I think they might even lose their virginity.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Apr 4, 2020)

What exactly did they get?

their zygos are more flanged


----------



## Turanid_Bull (Apr 4, 2020)

Weird nose but better overall. Happy for them.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 8, 2020)

https://incels.is/threads/giga-sui-fuel-enter-at-your-own-risk-no-type-of-incel-is-safe.193137/


----------



## StuffedFrog (Apr 8, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> https://incels.is/threads/giga-sui-fuel-enter-at-your-own-risk-no-type-of-incel-is-safe.193137/


She is so fucking ugly


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 8, 2020)

Casadonis said:


> mUh tHeY dIdnT mEw eNoUgh
> 
> inb4 all the reality denying, "oral posture is 100% of looks" fags get in here


They have severe maxillary hypoplasia, which is a very serious medical condition.

No one would accuse them of mouthbreathing.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Apr 8, 2020)

nice, they ascended to 2psl


john2 said:


> Wtf is this cope.


low tier normies can "slay" in college BUT these two fucks are still 200% truecel tier


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Apr 14, 2020)

what a shitty life i'd rather rope if i were them tbh


----------



## SMVbender (Apr 15, 2020)

it is much much better good for them


----------



## RealTruecel (Apr 16, 2020)

I need my overbite/jaw fixed so I could ascend to incel but corona


----------



## StoicNihilist (Apr 16, 2020)

I used to be scared of the idea of jaw surgery, but seeing all these success videos makes me wish I'd invested in this idea many years ago.


----------



## Richard Fitzwell (Apr 26, 2020)

That looks horrific... imagine having screws in your head like that...


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 2, 2020)

What's up with their noses?
They looks black or irish


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 16, 2020)

Another shit post for the “best of the best” section. THIS IS NOT LOOKSMAXXING, THEY NEEDED THIS SURGERY.


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 16, 2020)

This or death tbh


----------



## hairyballscel (Aug 19, 2020)

GigaMogger said:


> View attachment 592497
> 
> This or death tbh







caged when i noticed that tbh


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Aug 20, 2020)

JFL if you think they will be allowed to fuck in 2020


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Aug 20, 2020)

they will work hard and hoard money, until they can have this in their 30s


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## AH1882 (Sep 15, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> What's up with their noses?
> They looks black or irish


Thats what I thought. Weird..


----------



## Mouthbreath (Sep 15, 2020)

minimal improvement 

and that with a very invasisve surgery...

honestly I don't think bimax is worth it for most people. Now they have to fix their noses, after that they have to go to taban, get almond eye surgery, etc etc. 

Bimax is only ascending extreme birdcels


----------

